# Is my rabbit full Flemish Giant?!



## Carliebutton (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi guys, newbie here! I have had my new baby for about a week now, I named her Delilah. She definitely has the personality of a Flemy but I read online that she could be a mix with New Zealand because they look a lot alike. I was wondering if anyone could give me an opinion?! Thank you!!


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 5, 2014)

Cute for sure! Looks like my boy!


----------



## Carliebutton (Jan 5, 2014)

Awe so cute and they totally look alike! It kind of worries me she is going to turn out to be a boy. That's what happened with my first "girl". I sexed her and she has the slit, so I am pretty sure she's a she. Lol. Is yours a full Flemy?!


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 5, 2014)

I was told he is, parents were on the smaller side about 15-19 lbs. he does have some weird coloring.


----------



## PaGal (Jan 6, 2014)

Carliebutton...Your bun does look like a flemmie although I am having difficulty due to the large pic size.

FreezeNcody... your bun does have an unusual color but also the fur seems smoother and shinier than any flemmie I have seen. He's very cute though. The parents or grandparents etc may have had a mix somewhere in the line. The color could possibly be from breeding two colors that are not correct for breeding together.


----------



## Carliebutton (Jan 6, 2014)

Are these any better?! I'm sorry! Haha. Thank you!


----------



## RobinLaska (Jan 6, 2014)

Adorable - mine are full flemmies.. and they are "blonde" or "fawn" colored. I'd say they're very similar in shape to yours.. mine are just 9 weeks old yesterday.


----------



## RobinLaska (Jan 6, 2014)

Is she eating like a growing giant? lol Mine seem to be insatiable eaters. Like growing is super hard work and they need MOAR FUEL!


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jan 6, 2014)

FreezeNkody said:


> I was told he is, parents were on the smaller side about 15-19 lbs. he does have some weird coloring.



To me he almost looks like a satin/flemish cross because of the sheen of the coat. The sheen is only found in the satin breeds. Maybe its just me or the pictures lolXD


----------



## Carliebutton (Jan 6, 2014)

@robinlaska your babies are so adorable. I really love that color. Grey is another one of my favorites. Here are a couple other pictures. I read In the recommendations that it's better to get straight on pictures. She is quite the crazy lady so it was rather hard to get her to sit still. Haha. And yes! She eats like a piggy. I haven't gotten to weigh her yet so I just give her a half a cup of pellets and the half a cup of veggies and lettuce since I estimate around 5-7 lbs.


----------



## Carliebutton (Jan 6, 2014)

@rabbitgirl101 I thought he looked satin too!


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jan 6, 2014)

Carliebutton said:


> Hi guys, newbie here! I have had my new baby for about a week now, I named her Delilah. She definitely has the personality of a Flemy but I read online that she could be a mix with New Zealand because they look a lot alike. I was wondering if anyone could give me an opinion?! Thank you!!



I personally think that you really can't tell unless he was pedigreed. A pedigree is a document of the ancestors and it goes 3-4 generations back. He could be mostly Flemish with 1 grandsire being new zealand. Which would make him a f2 (or is it f3) Its really hard to tell. It looks like a Flemish but it really is quite hard to tell without a pedigree or hearsay. With some breeds it's easy to assume what they are (ex. lionhead, mini rex, holland lop.) but once they get bigger it can be harder to tell.


----------



## Carliebutton (Jan 6, 2014)

@rabbitgirl101 i wish I could figure out how to get a pedigree, I don't think it's possible because I bought her at a pet store you know? I seriously saw her and left and thought about her all day. I went back and bought her because I wouldn't have been able to live with myself lol. She was in a tiny cage and she was just going nuts every time I went up to the cage. They told me she was a male, so shows how much they know /:


----------



## Carliebutton (Jan 6, 2014)

This is my other baby, Tater Tot.  he's tiny compared to her. Any opinions on him? I was told Himalayan/albino/dwarf.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jan 6, 2014)

Carliebutton said:


> @rabbitgirl101 i wish I could figure out how to get a pedigree, I don't think it's possible because I bought her at a pet store you know? I seriously saw her and left and thought about her all day. I went back and bought her because I wouldn't have been able to live with myself lol. She was in a tiny cage and she was just going nuts every time I went up to the cage. They told me she was a male, so shows how much they know /:



Yeah, I know the feeling lol, whenever I see a rabbit I want I'm just like ok, thats it, time to contact them lol

If shes from a pet shop, I would think that she is a mix of multiple different breeds, most breeders who breed for pedigree's don't sell to petshops, Seeing more of a body profile on her makes me think she has flemish in her but her ears and head don't look like a flemishes. Flemish giants usually have long heads with large ears. Here is an adult one. 





I feel like she has something like Florida white




or even New zealand




but I think it would be hard to tell since a lot of the parents of pet shop rabbits are mixes. 

She is really cute though!!
Aww tater tot is adorable I love his little nose


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 6, 2014)

He could be. He's his parents looked full bred flemmies.


----------



## Carliebutton (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you so much for all the information rabbit girl101! You're awesome. I'm totally thinking the New Zealand because she's a bit more round than the other one you posted (can't think of the name just know it had white in it lol) and thank you! I love him. He's so much different than her too, it's crazy.


----------



## PaGal (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes, those pics were easier. I am no expert but your bun looks Flemish to me. I didn't see anything that would make me think it is a mixed rabbit. How old is your bun?


----------



## Carliebutton (Jan 6, 2014)

@pagal I am not sure. I have yet to take her to the vet yet, but judging by weight and the regular weights for flemish and estimating her around 5-7 pounds I am looking at around 3 months. But I could be wrong.


----------



## RobinLaska (Jan 7, 2014)

Carliebutton said:


> This is my other baby, Tater Tot.  he's tiny compared to her. Any opinions on him? I was told Himalayan/albino/dwarf.


Look at that face! I just wanna boop that little nose.


----------



## ladysown (Jan 7, 2014)

no one can truly tell you what your rabbit is UNLESS the breeder specified what breed when they sold bunny to the pet store. If breeder didn't specify, bunny could literally be ANYTHING. Most likely large breed crosses, but sometimes breeding small breed to large breed.. you get large breed, sometimes small breed can give you big breed.

Your bun could be anything.

Pedigreed breeders also sell to pet stores, as do mixed breed folks. So it's no proof of anything from where you got him.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 8, 2014)

I would definitely say your rabbit is most likely a mix but agree with others that without knowledge of the parents heritage or maybe pictures of them a breed cannot be for sure. Everyones guesses are just complete opinions. When rabbits of different color or breed are mixed characteristics of those breeds are so sensitive that they generally do not hold true to the future generation (this is especially true when the parents are a poor representation of their breed). Some characteristics can hold true but often times with careless breedings they do not. Flemish have huge ears and I really dont see that on your boy. Also if he is only 5-7 lbs estimated then that would mean he is pretty young (no older than 7-8mos) although his face seems to suggest he is older. 

As for your other bunny He looks like a netherland dwarf or dwarf mix for breed and his color would be called himalayan or pointed white. A himalayan is an actual breed but yours looks nothing like them. Ill attach a picture of a himi dwarf so you can compare. Nethies have been specifically bred for short ears and bulldog heads but in one litter you can have babies with long ears and narrow faces.

To FreezeNkody I definitely see satin and not flemish in your boy. Here is a picture of a copper satin rabbit that looks very similar. Satin fur is a recessive gene and by the luster and sheen of your boys coat just from pictures I would say he is not a mix unless both sides carried satin fur.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 8, 2014)

If he's not a pure flemmie it's ok  I still love him. I did see the parents both were about 15-19lbs he does have a slight calico coloring. He does have a slight sheen. Could it be just baby fur? Hes about 4 months old he weight slightly under 7lbs.


----------



## Carliebutton (Jan 8, 2014)

Hahaha. I boop it and he shakes his head in disgust. He HATES his nose touched. It's weird lol


----------



## Carliebutton (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you for all the information! She definitely has the personality of a flem, she's nuts haha. I wish I knew her history. I just really get interested in things like that. ):


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 8, 2014)

Gunner loooooves his nose rubbed and kissed


----------



## JBun (Jan 8, 2014)

Aww, she's very cute 

One thing you'll want to think about doing, is increase her pellet amount. Growing babies should get close to unlimited pellets. Typically a small Holland lop gets a half cup pellets per day, so you can imagine how much more a much larger Flemish baby should be getting. I would think it might be somewhere around 2-4 cups a day, along with unlimited hay. I've never had a Flemish, but if you figure a growing baby gets usually double what a grown adult would, and the average adult might be about 16 lbs, and get around 1-2 cups pellets, depending on what pellets you feed and if you feed hay. Some people will feed unlimited pellets to their babies, but I like to ensure mine are also eating enough hay, so I will usually feed enough to last til 3 hours before their next feeding, and I feed twice a day. That way, in the 3 hours that they don't have pellets, they will eat their grass hay. If you do increase pellets, it's best to increase gradually over a few days.


----------



## Carliebutton (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks jbun! I have read lots of different things on how to feed flemmies and I'm pretty sure what you suggested is the most reasonable. I read to go by their weight and every 5 lbs feed a half a cup so they don't get overweight. I have no idea. I did a ton if research on her though because I want to give her the best possible after she had to be in that tiny cage. ): she hates being picked up too. She absolutely hates it. So I believe no one has handled her. It's very difficult to pick her up let alone calm her down after I try and pick her up ):


----------

